# BetCave Tip Group - Daily free tips



## BetCave (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome to the BetCave!

This is an online betting group that gives the best value bets to our visitors. Please note the profitable betting is a marathon and not a sprint. You can check our History since September here: http://bit.ly/BetCaveHistory

As you can see our average odds are over 3,50. We can’t guarantee a 90% chance to win and we won’t promise all that other pages did. This is sports betting, there are no fixed matches. We just simply want to provide our best knowledge to all betting "addicted" people, as we are.

We recommend using Bankroll management. Our Stake Lines you can find in the History sheet. We recommend approximately 20-25% of the gaps between the risk lines.
If We can be of any further assistance, please, let us know.
Let's Bet over It.

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 10, 2020)

Last 4 months stats.


----------



## BetCave (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## BetCave (Jan 11, 2020)

Today tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 11, 2020)

Today tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 12, 2020)

Today tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 13, 2020)

Today tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## BetCave (Jan 13, 2020)

Tomorrow's NHL tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 14, 2020)

Today tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 20, 2020)

Tomorrow's NHL tip ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## betcatalog (Jan 20, 2020)

Both of London's rivals will try to recover from the disappointing results of the weekend. In my opinion, Chelsea are closer to victory. One reason is the home advantage, while the other is linked to the absence of key player and Arsenal boss Pierre-Emerick Obameyang. Finally, the Blue won 2-1 earlier in the Emirates
*CHELSEA FC vs ARSENAL FC @@ CHELSEA FC, odds 1.75*

From the worst to the worst in Naples, after the new 2-0 defeat to Fiorentina at San Paulo. New grunts and disapproval for players, president and Gatuzo. The Italian technician counts three consecutive defeats and a fourth in five games on the bench. The Cup is an end in itself for the team, as the season has gone, finding it in 11th place in the standings. The setting for Lazio is completely different, going from victory to victory. Two defeats and 14 wins in their last 16 for Latsali, with the win over Sampdoria (5-1) being the fifth in a row. A big goal for the Cup and for the away team, which is leading the championship this year
*SSC NAPOLI vs SS LAZIO ROMA @@ +0 Ah SS LAZIO ROMA, odds 1.93*

Excitement prevails in the home team for today's match, but the quality difference is chaotic. City wants to react, despite the apparent loss of the league. Sheffield, however, has a solid defensive function and I expect not to give much space to City. Both teams are likely to score in the match
*SHEFFIELD UNITED vs MANCHESTER CITY @@ Both team to score, odds 1.72    *


----------



## BetCave (Jan 21, 2020)

Today tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------



## BetCave (Jan 24, 2020)

Today tips ---> https://www.facebook.com/CaveBet/


----------

